# Eating and Excercise



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

Does anyone feel heat and a sensation of small bubbles of gas trying to escape after you eat or do excercise? As soon as I eat something basically after swallowing food for the first time i get these sensations. And excercise even after small physical activities such as brisk walking I feel that heat.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I do not have LG when I eat,but I'm convinced that when I walk it is released...sometimes I feel it ,sometimes I don't...however it does happens though ,because when I get to the bathroom MOST times the gas is not there and it was before I went into the bathroom


----------



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

When I told the doctor he stared at me blankly and did not have a clue, he said he didnt know what to suggest! You gotta love the way some doctors show the passion to help patients.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

my old doc didn't understand me either when
I told him about the poo smell,he said he "had never heard of it before" and to" wipe better".He told me that no one else has mentioned it to him before. Obviously theres a new gastro now


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

sometimes i get the smell but not the heat sensation when i eat. After some sort of cardio exercise i definitely get LG most of the time. Like i can feel and smell the poo. haha


----------



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

Its crazy how hot it felt today it really felt like burning, its so disturbing!


----------

